# Okay Now Im Pissed...



## Ace5high (Aug 19, 2011)

I came to update my thread started last month titled "Anyone Else Sick of Under-dosed Research Chemicals?" 

It was regarding an order of L-dex I received from CEM. Well long story short to sum up the few pages of the thread, It was determined that the 1st batch of L-dex received was 100% Bunk. Now after much hounding finally CEM returned my many emails and PM's stating that they would replace it. They did replace it and since then Ive been using the new batch, which was working JUST FINE. Well its been a month and my month supply ran out, so I thought Id give the original batch another shot. Well I can tell you that with 100% certainty its 100% Bunk, Fake, Garbage. Because my research animal came down with a sudden case of bloating, acne, and now the Original Gyno that was starting to develop has not only come back full force but now both nips are sore and lumps  developing... (poor little rat).

Okay, so we already new this was a screw up by my last thread. Here's the problem. I came in here to update my last thread on this and whoops.... it.... magically disappeared.... Not cool. Okay fine whatever, everyone makes mistakes right? Wrong...

Let me tell you another little funny story about my first bout with Gyno years ago... I started to get sort nips and since it was my first time I freaked and ordered some letro to be safe from a "very reputable" research site... Im sure you all know it "ARR". I proceeded with the letro/Gyno treatment protocol for 7 weeks on this stuff as my gyno got worse, worse, worse (not knowing any better). Finally ordered from another research site some more letro, literally 1 week in I was starting to feel better. Since it had set in quite a bit already I had to run a 2 1/2 month protocol of letro and Gyno was finally gone for good. I cursed that research site for F@#%ing me over then and swore they wouldn't see another dollar of mine and I kept away from them too, for 7 years! stay with me now...

Here's where it gets interesting... It wasn't until my "Replacement" batch of l-dex from CEM that I noticed the shipping address was exactly the same as ARR. In-fact they both had the same name same address and Ill be damned if they are not the same company that has been responsible for F@#%ing me over 2 times now with sending trash out for my hard earned money. 

Let me just say that Im not here to bash anyone and my original thread (that mysteriously disappeared) wasn't either. In fact I wasn't even naming names in my original thread. Im only stating the facts of my personal experience. No worries because a lot of people ask my opinions on A LOT of forums and despite why or who is removing my threads Ill still be sharing the truth with those who dont already know better


----------



## Mooksman (Aug 20, 2011)

That sucks. This thread will disappear


----------



## yerg (Aug 20, 2011)

Ace5high said:


> I came to update my thread started last month titled "Anyone Else Sick of Under-dosed Research Chemicals?"
> 
> It was regarding an order of L-dex I received from CEM. Well long story short to sum up the few pages of the thread, It was determined that the 1st batch of L-dex received was 100% Bunk. Now after much hounding finally CEM returned my many emails and PM's stating that they would replace it. They did replace it and since then Ive been using the new batch, which was working JUST FINE. Well its been a month and my month supply ran out, so I thought Id give the original batch another shot. Well I can tell you that with 100% certainty its 100% Bunk, Fake, Garbage. Because my research animal came down with a sudden case of bloating, acne, and now the Original Gyno that was starting to develop has not only come back full force but now both nips are sore and lumps developing... (poor little rat).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlerock (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks4info


----------



## Dannie (Aug 20, 2011)

Sticky?


----------



## pieguy (Aug 20, 2011)

Fuuuck me, now it makes sense. I bought clen/t3 from ARR and noted their use of plastic bottles with a distinctive batch # label. I then bought keto from cem and noticed a VERY similar label with the exact same design of the batch # label. I can't believe it didn't occur to me that they're the same company...

It's also funny you mention this cause ARR sponsors very few boards and CEM sponsors all teh boards i frequent. They'll never double up sponsorship on the same board. Not a coincidence i guess.

Also funny cause I thought CEM and ARR had good products... Now i guess i'll know better.


----------



## booze (Aug 20, 2011)

in bf thread disappears! thanks for the heads up and sorry to hear about your experiences.


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 22, 2011)

So are you saying that CEM is ARR?


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 22, 2011)

tampajay70 said:


> So are you saying that CEM is ARR?



Yes, thats what he is saying. That they are the same company using two websites and putting two different labels on the same products.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 22, 2011)

That's the problem with these type of companys... They can do what they want and you the consumer can't do shit about if. Anyone have gtg spot for REAL GOOD AIs. I always have a hard time finding companys that sell good product on a consistent bais.

I got great exemastane from a company that's on here the first time, the shit is very expencive! But it worked so I got another bottle from the after the first bottle was gone and the 2nd bottle didn't do shit.... Just goes to show you, you really never know what your gonna get.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 23, 2011)

if you wanna be 100% sure go with alldaychemist.com

It's an indian pharmacy that carries only pharm grade AI's Serms caber etc. , Shipping is like $25 and it might take two weeks or so to get to you. But the prices are absurdly cheap so stock up and it's WELL worth the peace of mind.

edit: they also carry HCG, cialis, and antibiotics. All good things to have on hand


----------



## tballz (Aug 23, 2011)

This is old news, CEM has several "affiliate" stores .. they've been around forever, been in the industry longer than most, guess that is what happens as you grow. Good company, imo. For domestic ancillaries, can't get better than CEM.


----------



## dk350 (Aug 24, 2011)

should've tried extremepeptide


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 24, 2011)

They have the exact same prices, which should be a clue.

Anyway, I have tried Clomid from ARR, G2G, and aromasin from CEM, also G2G. But your l-dex issue is disturbing.

 BUT, you already knew the original batch was bunk, which is why it was replaced, so why would you "give the original batch another shot"???

This makes no sense.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 24, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> if you wanna be 100% sure go with alldaychemist.com
> 
> It's an indian pharmacy that carries only pharm grade AI's Serms caber etc. , Shipping is like $25 and it might take two weeks or so to get to you. But the prices are absurdly cheap so stock up and it's WELL worth the peace of mind.
> 
> edit: they also carry HCG, cialis, and antibiotics. All good things to have on hand




I don't know about that.... Iv used them and there AIs are dirt. Not in a good way! Iv used both there clomid and nolva.... They just don't work like the real thing. I use them for other things but there AIs are not up to par. I'm sure there has to be 10-15 good places to get real AIs on here.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 25, 2011)

The liquid Adex I got from ExtremePeptide is gtg.  I am certain it's not under dosed either as I have to be careful to only take 1/4 mg EOD during my 500 mg Test-e cycle so I don't overly suppress E2 and kill my libido.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Alldaychemist wont ever get another order from me. They fucking scammed my credit card. Had to cancel it and get a new one. Fucking towelheads. 

Manpower is where it's at!


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 25, 2011)

deadlifter405 said:


> The liquid Adex I got from ExtremePeptide is gtg.  I am certain it's not under dosed either as I have to be careful to only take 1/4 mg EOD during my 500 mg Test-e cycle so I don't overly suppress E2 and kill my libido.



Hows the taste of the liquid adex

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## pebble (Aug 25, 2011)

I have used ARR a few times and their stuff has always been g2g for me.  Never used their adex though.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 25, 2011)

These are research chems not FDA governed pharmacies, thats why labs are so vital, when was the last you did one, you have to adjust doses when needed. Ive seen inconsistencies from lot to lot, no different from AAS.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

i just ordered some aromasin from extreme hopfully everything is gtg with them ...


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 25, 2011)

dk350 said:


> Their prices aren't the same


 Everything on CEM and ARR were exactly the same to the penny last time I checked.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Aug 25, 2011)

dk350 said:


> Their prices aren't the same and from what I hear extremepeptides's stuff is crap and chemicalneed's stuff is the beez knees



The sky is green too! You do realize that cem and chemicalneed are also the same company right?


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll never buy a research chem again for these reasons exactly.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 27, 2011)

i just bought from extreme got emails back super fast and got my order in about 3 days^


----------



## jph max (Sep 2, 2011)

great info on this thread. its good to git as much feed-b on a comp as you can.


----------



## josefamomad (Sep 2, 2011)

damn sorry for that rat


----------

